# Pink Eyed Siamese



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm interested to know if obtaining pink eyed Siamese is a possibilty? I was under the impression it wasn't and the reason why I am not sure, I've been told it but not come across information as to why.

I have Siamese and agouti Siamese mice with pink eyes. They are definitely not Himalayans as they have both points and shading. There is also a Himalayan in there to compare to.

Anyone have further information on why it's not supposed to be possible and why my mice are out to cause my brain to hurt? Thank you!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Siamese are red eyed  To get black eyed Siamese you must add the 'ce' gene (a/a ch/ce). Some countries call black eyed Siamese "colourpoint beige".


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm not after black eyed Siamese (colour point beige as they are called here in Aus).

What I am asking is, is it possible to get a/a c^h/c^h p/p.

In Australia, Siamese are ruby eyed (do not express the ruby eye gene, again we don't have that in Aus), Himalayans are pink eyed and yes, cpb are black eyed. We do not use the term 'red eyes' in Australia for rats or mice.

I have Siamese mice with pink eyes (as in expressing the pink eye gene) and I was told this is not possible and am after information regarding it. These mice are Siamese but have pink eyes as opposed to ruby, it's very confusing.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh! Yes, a/a ch/ch p/p is possible - but they are white. You couldn't get a dove, champagne or argente pointed Siamese because the ch + p genes dilute the whole mouse to white.

Ruby eyes vary in shade considerably, and so does the coat colour of Siamese/Himalayan, even within litters. Your pink eyed Siamese could be dark Himalayans, or Siamese with lighter eyes. Himalayans are not pure white with dark points unless they've been selective breed that way, most Himalayans from cross breeding or new lines will have creamy bodies and shading to some degree.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

As the great Sarah has said the red eyes caused by the Siamese gene can range from a dark ruby to a light pink, this question came up reasontly on another place.

Here is 3 Siamese with diffrent eyes, dark red (it looks all most black in the photo), slightly lighter (doesn't show well in the pic) and light red, all are ch/ch P/P









Here is a pink eye diluted black eyed siamese notice he has no points and looks like a pew, he is ch/ce p/p









I habe read 3rd hard to get pink eye dilution and c dilution as there on the same chromosome so they are inherited together so there needs to be cross over to get it. But haven't looked into it myself.


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow, I've not heard or seen Himalayans with shading before, just points. Interesting to know!

I don't consider a/a c^e/c^h Siamese as in Australia this variety is known as colour point beige, though I am aware some places overseas refer to it as 'black eyed Siamese'.

I have mice that have very bright pink eyes, as pink as an albinos. I'll have to snap some photos, they're definitely not a/a c^e/c^h as there is no c^e in there. 
Mother was agouti Burmese father is Himalayan.

I've had a fair few Siamese, but never any with eyes that are pink, very bright pink but are clearly not Himalayan (as there are Himalayans in the litter also).

Interesting to know that it is possible to have a/a c^h/c^h p/p but they appear white. That is awesome to know, thanks so much!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Genetically a pink eyed siamese. Parents were both burmese


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The reason colour point baige is often called black eyed Siamese in th UK is because the standard for seal point Siamese allows for eyes to be any colour so a colour point baige would be shown under Siamese but with black eyes. Hence calling it black eyed Siamese in uk where as in some other countries it's been giving its own separate class so in those places it needed a completely diffrent name so in those places it's colour point baige.

But it's the exact same thing weather u call it colour point baige or black eyed Siamese there both ch/ce


----------

